# jebo 178 skimmer ?



## times9 (Jan 25, 2009)

hi just got a jebo 178 hang on skimmer for my 20 gallon i know it is not the greatest skimmer. just got it running and there is a air hose inlet that you can adjust the amount of air when it is totally closed it does not seem to do any skimming when you open it creates alot of tiny bubbles and alot of them ed up in the tank. the skimmer also becomes very loud does anyone have any clue how to use this thing the instructions are terrible please advise thanks


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

you have installed the bubble reducing pad right? its like a filter cartridge. and they are fairly noisy.. it will get quieter in time..


----------



## times9 (Jan 25, 2009)

yes i installed the bubble reducing pad that looks like a filter the bubbles tend to go right through it?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Once the pad get some "gunk" trapped and the skimmer goes through a "break in" period, usually ~1wk, the microbubbles will be less of a problem. One thing you can do as well is to get one of those thin black foam pads, cut to fit on the back of the filter pad for added detitus trapping as well as bubble trapping.

HTH


----------

